# Can't find vocal sheet music for "Dark Eyes" (Ochi chyornye)



## Odelia (Jul 3, 2016)

I love the Russian song 'Dark Eyes' as sang by Russian bass Feodor Chaliapin. I have been scouring the internet for somewhere I can buy/download this sheet music, but so far have had no success. I've only found versions with English lyrics. I need a soprano or mezzo version, with piano accompaniment. A Russian transliteration would be ideal. 

This song is very popular with Russian/Eastern European classical singers. But I can't speak Russian, so can't search Russian sites 

Does anyone know where I might be able to find this sheet music? I really want to sing it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Odelia said:


> I love the Russian song 'Dark Eyes' as sang by Russian bass Feodor Chaliapin. I have been scouring the internet for somewhere I can buy/download this sheet music, but so far have had no success. I've only found versions with English lyrics. I need a soprano or mezzo version, with piano accompaniment. A Russian transliteration would be ideal.
> 
> This song is very popular with Russian/Eastern European classical singers. But I can't speak Russian, so can't search Russian sites
> 
> Does anyone know where I might be able to find this sheet music? I really want to sing it!


From what part of the world are you, if I may ask?


----------



## Odelia (Jul 3, 2016)

I am in New Zealand (English-speaker).


----------

